# cut a bar and found this...



## lionprincess00 (Mar 30, 2015)

So I wanted to cut open a slice of beer soap I made a few weeks ago.
I opened it up and saw...this....staring back at me.
Newbie thought I should show you all, so here it is. 
I think it's a little creepy. 
Like. What lurks beneath...my oldest thinks it is adorable.
:crazy:


----------



## handavaka (Mar 30, 2015)

It looks like a Grizzly Bear! I love it. Very pretty and creamy looking soap!


----------



## ronrho56 (Mar 30, 2015)

What a long snout! Very interesting.


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 30, 2015)

Ha ha ha! It looks just like the face of an Ewok from Star War's Return of the Jedi.


IrishLass


----------



## newbie (Mar 30, 2015)

At first I saw an Ewok or a raccoon but now I see a dwarf from Lord of the Rings. Or maybe one of Bad Santa's elves.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 30, 2015)

Wow, that's cool, I see a bear and a smiley on top of it.


----------



## ourwolfden (Mar 30, 2015)

It looks like a sad bear.... well it is a beer soap, it may be a hungover bear


----------



## not_ally (Mar 30, 2015)

I love it, so surreal.  I might actually frame it.  I would never have thought to put the halves together.


----------



## lenarenee (Mar 30, 2015)

Looks like a pig sprawled out in the mud with his snout half buried!  I love piggies!


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 30, 2015)

Those are awesome.  I would put those away and keep them for a long time or forever since you are not going to be able to duplicate them again   Looks like a Grizzly to me


----------



## lionprincess00 (Mar 30, 2015)

So funny you all! Love everyone's interpretation. I may go cut another bar...never know whats hiding in there!


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf (Mar 30, 2015)

I see the Ewok!!! Such pretty swirls of creamy color!


----------



## Rowan (Mar 30, 2015)

Ooh, lovely and spooky at the same time. When I squinted I saw a cat with long whiskers. Do you mind me asking what colours you used and what's the scent?


----------



## lionprincess00 (Mar 30, 2015)

Sure. I did 7 grams of vanilla bean by RE, 19 grams of black vetyver coffee by Daystar. 2.95 oz beer concentrate at trace. 
They're nurture micas, umber Brown or mocha brown, I think moss green, the browns and some td I think.
Whatever they were they're all nurture micas. 2% sodium citrate and silk added. Unfortunately it has tan water, so I used too much. I'm a dump and go kinda colorer. I rarely measure. I mean, I'll do like 1/8 or 1/4 tsp based on eyeball batch size, but I sometimes put a tad too much.


----------



## snappyllama (Mar 30, 2015)

GROOT! It looks like Groot from Guardians of the Galaxy to me. Of course, that makes it awesome!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Mar 30, 2015)

Oh snappy, you hit the nail on the head me thinks!!!

If I tell my kids, thell freak and steal it haha.


----------



## jules92207 (Mar 31, 2015)

What a cool find! Gorgeous soap.


----------



## El_Granado_Loco (Mar 31, 2015)

Oh... It 's a sad dwarf... Love it...


----------



## Susie (Mar 31, 2015)

That is awesome!  I am going to have to show those pics to a friend.


----------



## Saponista (Mar 31, 2015)

It reminds me of one of those creepy wood carved faces! Is it a spin swirl?


----------



## lionprincess00 (Mar 31, 2015)

Saponista said:


> It reminds me of one of those creepy wood carved faces! Is it a spin swirl?




No, I tried newbies wood burl pour in the pot. It looked bad imo, so I hit it with a hanger. I then did a mantra swirl on top. 
Here's poured, and a normally cut soap piece. The one I cut in half was done through the middle.

I did another. There's a dove flying, or turned around part of a man's face. Not as cool, but still pictures there!
I really was disappointed with this batch for several reasons. I'm glad I tore into it a little!


----------



## TVivian (Mar 31, 2015)

Woah that's crazy! I gasped when I saw it.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 31, 2015)

That's beautiful!


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 31, 2015)

It's interesting. I wouldn't call it adorable, I think the face looks kind of sad. But it's really cool.


----------



## Dana89 (Mar 31, 2015)

Quick! Get a bible, there has to be some biblical figure it can pass for. Give it the (biblical figure,s) name and sell it on Ebay as a Devine Intervention soap for 500 thousand. Someone fell for Mother Mary cheese toast, someone will fall for your soap too.:twisted:


----------



## mattiesmom (Mar 31, 2015)

Finally, someone found Bigfoot!


----------



## Sonya-m (Mar 31, 2015)

Oh wow!! That's so cool!!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Mar 31, 2015)

Rowan said:


> Ooh, lovely and spooky at the same time. When I squinted I saw a cat with long whiskers. Do you mind me asking what colours you used and what's the scent?



I made a mistake. It was vanilla bean and not French vanilla by RE. Sorry to confuse!


----------



## Obsidian (Mar 31, 2015)

for all those times you stared at your soap, now its staring back


----------



## lionprincess00 (Mar 31, 2015)

Obsidian, you scared me....because my subconscious is now thinking 
Yes.
Yes you're probably correct!

:crazy:


----------

